# Colubrids > Pituophis >  New Bull Snake!!!!!!!!!!!!

## fattielumpkin

Hey all you pit lovers out there ( I myself am a new member of this prestigious order).  I just got my first pituophis. It (unsexed) is a bull snake, I believe it is a normal, though if not tell me :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .  check it out. tell me whatcha think....oh and you can high five me if you want to.  Enjoy :Dancin' Banana: 

 I decided to post links because I suck at posting pics.

http://i351.photobucket.com/albums/q...e/101_0354.jpg

http://i351.photobucket.com/albums/q...e/101_0359.jpg

http://i351.photobucket.com/albums/q...e/101_0355.jpg

http://i351.photobucket.com/albums/q...e/101_0360.jpg

----------


## leper65

Congrats on the new Pit!  :Good Job:  Good lookin' Bull...I hope to join the Pit Club in the spring...I'd like a Northern Pine, but the Bulls are a definite option. Always liked them.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Very nice!!  :Smile:

----------


## waltah!

Nice Bull! They are super cool looking snakes.

----------

